# The 3 Dogs That Survived The Titanic Shipwreck



## Meanderer (Mar 18, 2021)

"In total, there were twelve reported dogs on the Titanic and only three dogs managed to escape. Truthfully, they only managed to reach the lifeboats because of their size (Two Pomeranians and one Pekingese); they were also quickly carried to safety by their owners".  (Read More)







side note:
*What about cats?* "There were probably cats on the Titanic. Many vessels kept cats to keep mice and rats away. Apparently the ship even had an official cat, named Jenny. Neither Jenny, nor any of her feline friends, survived".


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 18, 2021)

More on the dogs on the Titanic

The millionaire John Jacob Astor lost his Airedale, Kitty, in the disaster as well. Among the other dogs lost were a fox terrier, a Chow Chow, and others whose breeds are unknown.

Another casualty was a champion French Bulldog, Gamin de Pycombe, whose owner had purchased him in England before the voyage. A week after The Titanic sank, New York hosted the French Bulldog National Specialty. One of the show’s judges on the day was Samuel Goldenberg, who had boarded the Titanic at Cherbourg in order to get to New York to be a judge.




Millionaire John Jacob Astor with his Airedale, Kitty.  
Mr Astor died, although his Wife survived)





Mr Robert Williams Daniel with Gamin de Pycombe, his champion French Bulldog.
(Mr Williams survived)


----------

